# Favorit part of goose hunting



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

What's everyones favorite part of hunting canada's. I would have to say that my favorite is when you have birds coming in with the landing gear down. That moment when you throw the doors open and the birds start backpedling. Thats what keeps me coming for more. You can almost hear them birds saying oh sh**


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Exactly what ^^^^ he said and I love watching my Lab work above all


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I love being on the x and when the birds have absolutely no idea! 
I also really like sitting in the blinds and b.s.ing, even on the frustrating days we still have a good time.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh yeah win, lose, or draw its always a good time


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I like going out knowing you will see birds. Deer and Coyotes are a maybe, more like a probably not here. I don't have to shoot birds, but sure like the better odds.

The rush of having them 10 yards over your head, and getting ready to land. It's like having a big ole Gobbler, gobbling at about 15 steps, it makes your chest vibrate and adreneline rush through your body, it's wild.

Way more fun than Deer hunting


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

When they set their feet. I don't even need to pull the trigger a lot anymore.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't know if it's my *favorite* part or not, but I just get a kick out of getting ready. That's for any kind of hunting - goose, deer, whatever. Going through gear, clothing, shells, making sure I've got everything I need. It's the anticipation that gets me pumped.

Oh yeah, and I'm going to have a good time no matter what. A day in the field beats a day in the office any time.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm going to steal this from the duck commander but its the BOOM BOOM BOOM!

Of course i also enjoy watching my 55lb lab try and pick up a giant fumbling over the wings and back peddling it back to me.

But mostly its getting to spend time with my 3 brothers and especially my dad who is 62. Gdo only knows how many seasons he has left. He shot his first goose a little over 10 yrs ago and he had been waterfowl hunting since he was 12.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

cd202 said:


> my favorite is when you have birds coming in with the landing gear down. That moment when you throw the doors open and the birds start backpedling. Thats what keeps me coming for more. You can almost hear them birds saying oh sh**


me 2 :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

The last 40 yards


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

In a word.......EVERYTHING


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I think getting ready with the planning and anticipation is high on my list. I enjoy the discussion of when to wait and when to take shots, and the thrill of victory or the agony of a wrong call. How about when you can feel the thump of a bird hitting the ground near you after a clean shot? I find that my favorite part though, is calling birds that are clearly not interested in our setup and changing their minds so they at least come around for a closer look, or the best, come in and land on the X. That is what gets my heart going the most. It's also fun to be able to take first timers out and give them a chance to experience a goose hunt. I love this sport!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I like that there is skills in it. Setting decoys, Blinds, Calling, Flagging. It is a competition between you and the geese. If there weren't any skills in it it would just be like deer hunting and I wouldn't find it interesting.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

goosebusters said:


> I like that there is skills in it. Setting decoys, Blinds, Calling, Flagging. It is a competition between you and the geese. If there weren't any skills in it it would just be like deer hunting and I wouldn't find it interesting.


And deer hunting doesn't require any skill I guess? :eyeroll:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah Mertz that is a dumb comment. Deer hunting has it own special difficulties. How many deer over 150 have you or any of your buddies shot? Not many I am sure.

My favorite part of goose hunting is watching my dog do his job. And sometimes it amazes me how smart he really is. Makes feel good when he makes a great retrieve.

My second favortie part is the split second between when the safety gets pushed off and I sit up out of the blind!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I love the smell of gunpowder.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> I like that there is skills in it. Setting decoys, Blinds, Calling, Flagging. It is a competition between you and the geese. If there weren't any skills in it it would just be like deer hunting and I wouldn't find it interesting.


Mertz, there is a difference between deer hunting and deer shooting. I will say I put far less effort into shooting geese, aka see them go set up, sit there then shoot... Then deer hunting where I have to cut trees, make lanes, make food plots, figure them out, set stands wait for the right one, make a leathel shot, find them and so on....

Now if we are talking rifle hunting the way 90% of the guys in ND do where they just walk and shoot whatever... yes....it is like shooting monkey's in a barrel.

I call that deer shooting.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> I love the smell of gunpowder.


You love the smell of the lagoon geese too :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Buck25 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the smell of gunpowder.
> ...


Your just jealous you can't get on the hot fields.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> > I like that there is skills in it. Setting decoys, Blinds, Calling, Flagging. It is a competition between you and the geese. If there weren't any skills in it it would just be like deer hunting and I wouldn't find it interesting.
> ...


Mike, don't even try to clue them in. Let them keep on thinking their rediculous thoughts. :wink:

For me the most relaxing and exciting part of the hunt is after everything is all set up, the moment you first jump in your blind waiting for that first group of birds to come. At that time I usually throw in a Copenhagen and think to my self, "could it get any better?"


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

AdamFisk said:


> At that time I usually throw in a Copenhagen and think to my self, "could it get any better?"


Amen!!!!


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

I enjoy seeing the changing of the seasons from 'ground level'. You have some early days when it's more like summer...then you have your gorgeous fall days where it just feels good to be in the stubble field smelling the earth...and then you have wintery days where Ma Nature is as much a part of the story as the birds--will never forget some hunts on some incredible weather days.

Add to the above the migratory nature of the birds...the anticipation of new arrivals, and realization that that bird in your hand has possibly travelled thousands of miles via it's own power...birds of passage, indeed.

One more thing...I love to eat 'em too!


----------



## I'm with Diver (Apr 7, 2008)

Finishing Geese. When they are coming in back peddling into the decoys spitting out nasty spit notes. Or when you hit that one note, and geese just turn on a dime and drop right in. Also, running traffic on birds is pretty awesome feeling. When you get birds to come into your spread that had no intention of going to your location that day. That is a pretty rewarding feeling.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

My favorite part is when the birds let you know that they bought the package. When the wing beats change and their language lets you know its gonna happen.


----------



## Support Delta Waterfowl (Mar 7, 2009)

I think I have two favorites. One is that moment in the morning right before first light when the sky seems to come alive with wings overhead, and off in the distance you can hear a bunch of birds sitting on the roost honking back and forth to each other as they begin to wake up.

The second favorite thing is smelling the freshly spent shotgun smell. That fresh smell of burnt gunpowder instantly brings back memories of my childhood.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i love laying on my back in a frozen field freezing my A$$ off. expecially when your feet get so cold that you cant stand up anymore.

no really i like the killin part.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I definately love the thud they make when they hit a wheat field.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

The slight creaking of the wings as the big boys make their way around your back one last time before centering you up. That loan cluck that tells you that you are busted after climbing out of your hide for just a second.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

One of my favorites about the sport is when your with a group of close freinds...and a single comes in...so you pick 1 guy in your group to shoot the goose AND HE MISSES!!! Givin him shat the rest of the day/year...makes a persons day/year!!

OR when a big flock comes LOCKED UP ON THE DECK and you just know that a massacre is about to happen...Thiskeeps me wanting more!

"Goose Hunting is like sex. It can be good or bad. Either way you always want more!"


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Support Delta Waterfowl said:


> I think I have two favorites. One is that moment in the morning right before first light when the sky seems to come alive with wings overhead, and off in the distance you can hear a bunch of birds sitting on the roost honking back and forth to each other as they begin to wake up.
> 
> The second favorite thing is smelling the freshly spent shotgun smell. That fresh smell of burnt gunpowder instantly brings back memories of my childhood.


x2

When your set up waiting for dawn to break, and you can hear those whistling wings overhead before you can see them. Never gets old...


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

My favorite part is cleaning them. I love cleaning a big pile of nasty geese. Especially in the early season when it's 90 degrees out and most of them have been gut shot and sitting in the back of the truck for a few hours. 8)


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

lets be honest here everything about goose hunting rocks. We do you think we all spend so much time on these forums in the off season, because it is something to do till the next season. well thats just my opinion but i love it all from setting up, to bsing with buddys, to watching birds work, and oh ya cant for get the sunrise thats pretty sweet some mornings. Also when the hunt is through and you got some goose on the grill a beer sure makes the memories and storys to start flowing again. Lets face it hunting has consumed most of us so i think its fair to say that the best part is just hunting waterfowl in general!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

jonesy12 said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> > I like that there is skills in it. Setting decoys, Blinds, Calling, Flagging. It is a competition between you and the geese. If there weren't any skills in it it would just be like deer hunting and I wouldn't find it interesting.
> ...


Nope, I once witnessed my cousin shoot a deer at 800 yards with a .338 Lapua and since then I haven't been deer hunting. Although I did get a tag last year, I just hit my deer with a car though. I believe you guys that they are really wiley creatures though.

I will admit that shooting a bow or rifle at long ranges or at a moving target takes skills, but I have yet to shoot a deer that wasn't running and have never had a problem. I'm not a fan of any form of hunting though where you only need the gun for 2 or 3 shots max per year.

Is there something wrong with shooting a deer standing in a field at 200 yards though? Is that like busting a roost? Is bow hunting the only way like field hunting is the only way for geese? I don't deer hunt, these are honest questions.


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

i personally like those nice cold swims in the lake in november when you leave the waders at home on accident....oh yeah good times!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

cd202 said:


> What's everyones favorite part of hunting canada's. I would have to say that my favorite is when you have birds coming in with the landing gear down. That moment when you throw the doors open and the birds start backpedling. Thats what keeps me coming for more. You can almost hear them birds saying oh sh**


i love that too. i also love just getting out and watching the birds. for me its not just about killing birds


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

hunter121390 said:


> cd202 said:
> 
> 
> > What's everyones favorite part of hunting canada's. I would have to say that my favorite is when you have birds coming in with the landing gear down. That moment when you throw the doors open and the birds start backpedling. Thats what keeps me coming for more. You can almost hear them birds saying oh sh**
> ...


Yeah, sitting in front of a flock with the spotting scope out the window just watching their interactions is a blast. I love listening to them still.  No one can replicate all the sounds a goose can produce.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Reading all the posts...gets the blood going eh....EVERYTHING...is a good simple, spot on answer Jonesy. 
The prep, the work, the play....yahoo!


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

i like the hunt not the killing but the hunt for the geese.scouting,calling them in and trying to get them in range for the kill.


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Driving to the field in the morning in the dark, truck bed full of decoys and guns, Hank Williams Jr. on the radio, black coffee in cup holder, and my good friends riding along with me talking about how exciting this hunt is going to be.
And taking a shot or two is also fun! :wink:


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

my favorite thing about waterfowling in general would be calling. I love the feeling you get when you turn a flock and get them to suck down in your face. thats what its all about...


----------



## VanGogh Bear (Mar 28, 2009)

Retrievers, spilled coffee, the smell of gunpowder and the feeling that you own the dawn. There's also that sense every hunt will become memories to re-live time and time again. Unlike every day at work...! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

My fave is when I put the bead on them and let'er rip. Then its watching a good dog do my work for me. And tied with first is the camaraderie and fun we have. :lol:


----------



## OpenWaterCaller (Oct 7, 2008)

Sounds like a bunch of women in here... nancies


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

OpenWaterCaller said:


> Sounds like a bunch of women in here... nancies


Well, then it appears you've come to the right place. :wink:


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

OpenWaterCaller said:


> Sounds like a bunch of women in here... nancies


Why so angry? Just because there are none in your bed, does not mean you should call us names.


----------



## OpenWaterCaller (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Canuk kid... Once you know how to spell DOES then i will take that as a burn. Until then you should learn 1st grade spelling.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

OpenWaterCaller said:


> Sounds like a bunch of women in here... nancies


Why are we nancies?? You must be really tough openwatercaller uke:


----------



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

He sounds pretty tough buck, I would back down if I were you. He has it all figured out by his 6th post.


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

OpenWaterCaller said:


> Hey Canuk kid... Once you know how to spell DOES then i will take that as a burn. Until then you should learn 1st grade spelling.


WHOA there horse, you seem pretty upset so I will change it for you.
So is it a "burn" now?


----------



## OpenWaterCaller (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry I don't live on this site and have 800 posts, I have better stuff to do than sit in front of a computer screen


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Some of the most important and powerful people in the world sit in front of computer screens all day. :withstupid:


----------



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

I have better stuff to do than come on here and be an idiot! Who is this joker anyway?


----------



## OpenWaterCaller (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey buck you aren't one of those people so shut it. And those very select people aren't sitting on some website from North Dakota talking about pointless topics.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

hahah


----------



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

If this site is so dumb, why don't you take a hike?


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

I think everyone pretty much said it all. I'm training my first puppy (7 month old right now) and im going to try to have her ready to go for this season. i cant wait for the moment she retrieves her first duck/goose and i will know it was all worth it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The five minutes just before the sun peeks up over the horizon on a cool fall morning is the BEST part of any hunting.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

OpenWaterCaller said:


> Sounds like a bunch of women in here... nancies


What a very nice compliment OWC.
:lol:


----------

